# Dubtechnik



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

i ordered some sideskirts from them about a month ago and i was charged but i never recieved my side skirts, has anyone had this problem as well?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Sitting on 14 days now, i am sure they are coming, but this thread scares me a little...


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine took a little time to get in but they got to me in one piece so I wouldn't worry much. Mine took around 3 weeks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## sheisty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

Mine took 5 weeks. By the 4th week, I told them I didn't want it anymore and I bought it locally from someone else. I requested a refund from them but they since have stopped replying to my emails, or returning my phone calls.
I hate to paint them black but this thread only confirms how they do business. If someone from Dubtechnik is reading this: *I want my money!!!*


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

So for those that got your products, did you have to wetsand, and reprime your sides before paint or what other prep shoudl i be expecting?


----------



## DUB 20V (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i just got mine order votex/20th ones and get gli reps








and they are cracked







and im in australia so it makes it worse for me







not like i can just take em back.







im waitng on a reply on the pm so ill see what happens.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

No Beuno.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

I got mine farily quick in like a week from the time my order was processed. They are cheaply made tho


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

I was told it takes approximately 4 weeks for the votex rep. Since this is only the first+ week, I'll be waiting patiently. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I got mine farily quick in like a week from the time my order was processed. They are cheaply made tho 

what did you order?


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (GrandVice)*

i ordered some m3 side skirts but he emailed me saying that it should be here by tomorrow, but it seems that the email was a group one and that im not the only one having this problem


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (Dasato1.8t)*

I recieved my sideskirts in one piece it took exactly 3 weeks.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Dasato1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dasato1.8t* »_i ordered some m3 side skirts but he emailed me saying that it should be here by tomorrow, but it seems that the email was a group one and that im not the only one having this problem 

I got the same email. should be here tomorrow. it was a mass email. issues with shipping charges changing they took care of it though. makeing erthing right...he shipped 2-3 day to hurry the process for everyone that had theres get sent back. i got the Votex reps. Will let everyone know how things are looking tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im at a week with no response from them after sending my money.
we will see


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Got mine, perfect condition. Took them 21 days, but they did have that postal issue where they got a lot of them back from the USPS...all is good for me though. good stuff Dubteknik


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Got mine, perfect condition. Took them 21 days, but they did have that postal issue where they got a lot of them back from the USPS...all is good for me though. good stuff Dubteknik

doesnt there **** say 3 day shipping?!?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

It says it ships out in 2 days i think. that just means it leaves their shop that fast. unless otherwise arranged it is shipped the cheapest, slowest way possible. so i would "expect" to see them in 2 weeks from date of purchase. mine were slower as the postal service changed the way they rated for the larger shippments and mine were sent back due to insufficeint postage. not Dubteckniks fault entirely. They did pay additional postage and were in touch with me to let me know of the issue and actually paid additional money to have tehm sent 2 day instead of just the ground that i origianally paid for. good stuff, would buy again at this point, but there is too much ice on the car to test fit now. look nice off the car now...haha.


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my paypal doesnt say it shipped yet and its been a week


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

Paypal...? What does that mean? How does Paypal know when shipments go out? do you mean they have not removed the money from your account yet?


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Paypal...? What does that mean? How does Paypal know when shipments go out? do you mean they have not removed the money from your account yet? 

no. i mean like GENERALLY with businesses when you pay paypal , they print the label through them and paypal notifies you.
either that or the company notifies you .

either way

i havent even gotten an order confirmation or anything. Just the money taken out


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

deleted


_Modified by tamorgen at 2:25 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my side skirts cracked in like 10 spots. not replys to my emails and they don't pick up the phone


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

this in not right I don't have money waste on broken parts


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

EDIT:

see below post


_Modified by Borg-Omen at 4:45 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

do it they are not very good quality anyways


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Good luck with that, when i needed to get in touch with them, I called and left a message, then i emailed tehm on the website, and sent a IM to them on here. they got back to me. I have heard they are hard to get in touch with, maybe that is something they need to hire a temp for (answering phones especially) good luck guys/gals. i hope t all works out for you. 
Vaughan gti mk4 just be nice and i am sure tha they wil help you out. sorry to hear that you recieved yours broken, i hope you got insurance...


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well i got a reply email.
they seemed helpful enough. Said my skirts should arrive any day now. So we will see how they have held up to the holiday shipping process.

As of right now i am neutral with them.


----------



## socal_dubber (Sep 12, 2008)

dont worry, i got my skirts in 2 weeks same with other no replies dont answer calls, until last week, saying...
sorry if there's been a delay, with your product, the shipping dept has been swamp with orders because of the low price, we dropped the price , becuase we are in the process of moving the warehouse from cali to oklahoma, and we are trying to move less products as possible..your item will be arrriving pretty soon.


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got them today.
they dont look cracked or bent. (i didnt unwrap the bubble wrap yet)
will test fit and let everyone know


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

Ordered my Euro R-line rear bumper 3 weeks ago. No answer when I call, no tracking number information, no replies to emails.


----------



## zachgti03 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Dubtechnik (sheisty)*

OK!! There is no they,them, etc. It is one guy who is a middle man company. I called for two weeks straight and finally the third week he answered. So I ordered the mk5 look front bumper and had more questions concerning products he doesn't even sell nemore but r still posted on his site. that was a year ago and he never replies to e-mails or phone calls so if you guys have any questions don't bother


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

took my bumper like 3 weeks and skirts almost a month,but came wrapped perfectly no cracks or anything so cant complain


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with getting new body part sent to them for their defetive ones ? this sucks


----------



## MK3SiiiX (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dasato1.8t* »_i ordered some sideskirts from them about a month ago and i was charged but i never recieved my side skirts, has anyone had this problem as well? 

my brother ordered a set on December 13th... they finally came today!! better late than never i guess right?


----------



## coockie (Aug 19, 2007)

they suck, i bought a back bumper from them and i spend double the money i paid for it to put in on the car, no tabs or places where you could put a screw on, it last it like 3 months till it just started to crack where the bottom lip was supposed to be moldded in.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 18, 2006)

Do their front bumpers have sliders on them, or do you have to glue your oem ones on?


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get a front bumper from them it will probable be cracked when you get it.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

and they'll string you along about sending you out a new one.


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

has anyone got replacements for there broken parts from them ?


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *coockie* »_...i spend double the money i paid for it to put in on the car, no tabs or places where you could put a screw on....

how was it mounted?

_Quote, originally posted by *sengd001* »_Do their front bumpers have sliders on them, or do you have to glue your oem ones on? 

My votex front bumper (& skirts) were package well and no cracks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The bumper does not have sliders. The test fit seemed to align correctly. When I take it to an experienced bodyshop, they should have no problem mounting. I'll see what ideas they come up with.... The rear bumper should be arriving soon.


----------



## coockie (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GrandVice)*

Quote, originally posted by coockie » 
...i spend double the money i paid for it to put in on the car, no tabs or places where you could put a screw on.... 
how was it mounted?
Quote, originally posted by sengd001 » 
Do their front bumpers have sliders on them, or do you have to glue your oem ones on? 

My votex front bumper (& skirts) were package well and no cracks . The bumper does not have sliders. The test fit seemed to align correctly. When I take it to an experienced bodyshop, they should have no problem mounting. I'll see what ideas they come up with.... The rear bumper should be arriving soon.

_Quote, originally posted by *GrandVice* »_
how was it mounted?
My votex front bumper (& skirts) were package well and no cracks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The bumper does not have sliders. The test fit seemed to align correctly. When I take it to an experienced bodyshop, they should have no problem mounting. I'll see what ideas they come up with.... The rear bumper should be arriving soon.



you just said it man, i had to take it to a really good body shop. you will se when you get yours. i will post pics of mine and you will see what i'm taking about.


----------



## EuroSpecGolf1 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (coockie)*

I ordered an entire kit from them, and the rear bumper arrived cracked, but it was obviously the shipping companies fault because there was heavy damage to the packaging. Dubtechnik filed a claim for me and the shipping company did come out and inspect the damage although that took a while, but soon after I got a new bumper from Dubtechnik. As far as the kit, I got a Votex Replica Jetta Kit and I really have no complaints, it doesnt come with sliders but Ive had a lot of VW's and I havent ever seen any aftermarket bumpers come with the sliders, so I guess I knew what to expect. I decided to go with their kit after reading that the OEM Votex kit had a bunch fitment problems, I figured if I was gonna have problems I might as well pay 1/3 of the cost, but in the end it wasnt that bad at all, I hung it myself


----------



## VonSmoothnhiezer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

ordered a front bumper and sideskirts last year......toook 6months......6 Friggn months to get them, ohya they were fiberglass too and broke in the cold winters here in Chicago.....biggest rip off company ever, they had and excuse everytime I contacted them too.....mainly about how they were perfecting the front bumper for a perfect fit which was also a load....the bumper cost me the same amount to buy it from them as it did to have my body guy fit it too the car.....save yourself the cash and cancel while you still can!!!!


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

how did they look when you got them ? where they thin and flimsy ?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

i ordered a bumper for a MK3 golf gti (Cali look/ R32 bumper) for the MK3's. It took 5 weeks to get and the corner was cracked. So i unwrapped it and took pics to prove to them that is was cracked, i emailed,called and Imed on here and no response- So i took the bumper to a good paint shop- they had to cut and 1.5 inches out of the center and then glass the bumper back together and then the pain in the A$$ in making mounts-So the day i get the car back from the paint shop i go for a drive and return home and the bumper is cracked on threw the paint on the top right corner - so its been glassed a few times and is still crap. So a few years later i ordered a votex rep front bumper and it showed up 4 weeks later and the dang corner was cracked,So i imed them on the tex and no response so i put my comments on there thread about the products,service,and complaints and it got deleted so i left it again and got deleted so i test fitted it a few times and it fit like crap- the bumper was warped so i said screw it and got a real votex front bumper and it fit great. So dont waste your money on their products- I think you get what you pay for-just my 2 cents


----------



## VonSmoothnhiezer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Vaughan gti mk4)*

the bumper was thin and looked like a cheap fiberglass material, you'd be better off buying oem because you are going to spend a sh*t ton more to make the bumper look nice, unless you own your own shop or are a body guy.


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

So they sent me new side skirts, and they were sent quick ! But I got the attorney generals office involved


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Vaughan gti mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vaughan gti mk4* »_So they sent me new side skirts, and they were sent quick ! But I got the attorney generals office involved

And that should do it...


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Yup


----------



## tkmk1 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

you sound like a *****.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vaughan gti mk4)*

How is the quality on the R32 side skirts? I was thinking about buying, then I saw this thread I'm I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (MEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_How is the quality on the R32 side skirts? I was thinking about buying, then I saw this thread I'm I'm having second thoughts.


I second that!


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

The quality is not to bad there kinda thin but you get what you pay for. if they show up ok


----------



## TDIhead (Oct 5, 2004)

well i was thinking about ordering from them but think i will pass now.


----------



## Diesel-Dubber (Mar 12, 2008)

well i wont be ordering from them after all these nightmares.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Diesel-Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel-Dubber* »_well i wont be ordering from them after all these nightmares.

x2. If they had better customer service, I probably would look past the thin walls of the side skirt. I'd rather pay full price for OEM side skirts and know the company that sells them will stand behind them.


----------



## 1_Hot_Hatch (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (MEISTER)*

Their customer service sucks. They don't return PM's on here if you have a question...not even a response to say, "hey I can't help but email this email address or call this 800 #." Nothing, notta. 
I bought a Euroline replica rear bumper from them, I even asked the guy about fitment prior to buying and he said that he hadn't had any complaints from any buyers. I've had it for 5 months and I still can't get it to fit on my own. I've trimmed it twice and still can't get the driver side to fit flush...plus you have to drill your own mounting holes and line everything up. How hard is it to make reps that are relatively close to fitting?


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

meh i bought some skirts from them , they answered my question when i emailed them. it has been too cold to put them on but i will test fit them today and take pictures for you all.

no cracks or anything


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

i recieved my bumper and side skirts (cali style) monday and was very pleased with the packaging and the shape they were shipped in thank you also thank you mike for ALWAYS responding to my im's also with in no time flat says alot for you and your company also..i did want to add one more thing without sounding like a nut hanger..but i did reseach your company before i bought from you and because of all the hear say i seen i almost went with someone else, but i decided to stick with what i liked and i cant speak for everyone but i couldnt ask for better customer service and if anyone wants to pm me i will gladly tell you the same this is a stand up company and offers a great product... mike you are the man hands down keep up the great work and now you have a customer for life! 
mark











_Modified by eurofixx27 at 3:23 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurofixx27)*

so it runs about 1 satisfied customer for every 5 eh?
so much for my order!

GL dubtechnik.
VEE


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I got some Votex rep skirts and am happy as hell with them...but count me as the 1 out of five i guess...


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

dam i ordered mine a week ago (gti/golf rs-1 front bumper) i too had try emailing and calling to confirm that my bumper is on the way but i get no response... i do have a question though how or who notifies you that your bumper has arrived ... ? i had mine shipped via GPX due to the size of the bumper . . . not sure if they take good care of packages, but right after purchasing the bumper mike told me i should receive it by next Friday which is tomorrow . . . i sure do hope it comes due to the fact my car needs to be in the shop this coming March 10th for some body work done to it . . . let say dont receive it by this friday or monday can i call my credit card company and cancel the order . . . ?


----------



## Pimpert88 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurofixx27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurofixx27* »_i recieved my bumper and side skirts (cali style) monday and was very pleased with the packaging and the shape they were shipped in thank you also thank you mike for ALWAYS responding to my im's also with in no time flat says alot for you and your company also..i did want to add one more thing without sounding like a nut hanger..but i did reseach your company before i bought from you and because of all the hear say i seen i almost went with someone else, but i decided to stick with what i liked and i cant speak for everyone but i couldnt ask for better customer service and if anyone wants to pm me i will gladly tell you the same this is a stand up company and offers a great product... mike you are the man hands down keep up the great work and now you have a customer for life! 
mark









_Modified by eurofixx27 at 3:23 PM 2-26-2009_


I wonder how much the owner of dubtechnik payed him to write this...








Anyways i ordered side skirts from here about 3 weeks ago and i just found this thread...Im getting kind of nervous


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pimpert88)*

i wasnt paid **** from anyone but unlike most of the **** i see on this site i will give credit where credit is due, i hope you get you stuff soon i never had a problem with a reply (via im) it my take mike a min to get back with you but like anyone that runs a shop he prob. has a alot going on and believe me i am not the type of guy that likes to wait on anything i pay for i want it as soon soon my credit card goes though but we know that doesnt happen so be cool with them via im and they will more then likely help you out quicker








btw (614) colubus right so it sould be there anytime now i am in cincy and it was about that long of a wait for me to 


_Modified by eurofixx27 at 9:29 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (1_Hot_Hatch)*

Interesting thread grant...








Sounds like you'll get your skits, just might take a minute. I laughed out loud at the people who are complaining about the FRP parts though. Of course the fitment isn't going to be spot on, YOU BOUGHT REPLICA FRP PARTS. Not to mention, FRP parts can be quite fragile to shipping anyways. Any damage most likely happened DURING shipment and doesn't suprise me because you know how they throw around **** during shipment. Product damaged in shipment can be resolved with patience.








Why he doesn't respond to PMs and calls, I can't say. But if it is just a one man show that explains a bit more to the problem. It's buyer beware, do your research before dealing with a company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1_Hot_Hatch* »_How hard is it to make reps that are relatively close to fitting?

If it's that easy, make them yourself?








This is all unbiased and I'm not even a customer of Dubtechnik's.. I'm just putting in some .02 that people should understand.



_Modified by TE7two at 7:30 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

i guess you can count me in as one of those satisfied customer . . . Cuz just as mike said and e mailed me . . . i received my gti/golf rs-1 bumper today just as he said it would . . . hope you guys get yours soon . . .


----------



## Pimpert88 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (slicccknut)*

Edit: 
I just received a email response from mike. He told me all the info i needed and explained everything. I'm pretty satisfied so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think this whole thing is people putting the shipping companies mistakes on him, even though he has no control over how they handle packages. Bumpers and side skirts are pretty big packages and will take longer to ship than others so you have to take that into consideration


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

glad mike is helping everyone out i found it hard to believe that he would just connect me and noone else 
and glad everyone is getting there stuff 
i sould have pics up soon of my bumpers and skrits


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dasato1.8t* »_i ordered some sideskirts from them about a month ago and i was charged but i never recieved my side skirts, has anyone had this problem as well? 

i ordered a set of rep r32 skirts for my brothers mk4...took a month, ordered a set of replica votex for my mk5...took a month and a half...
im in CT if that helps


----------



## DUB 20V (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Dubtechnik (ZoomBy)*

im still waiting for my refund on damged skirts, not happy at all with the skirts very cheap looking


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Dubtechnik (DUB 20V)*

In regard to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4112839 has anyone received their Jetta mk4 votex replica rear bumpers ?


----------



## EuroSpecGolf1 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Dubtechnik (GrandVice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrandVice* »_In regard to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4112839 has anyone received their Jetta mk4 votex replica rear bumpers ?


I ordered one of those in that same group buy, I called and talked to Trevor he said that they are just waiting on customs to release the container that has the bumpers on it, I asked a friend that works at the customs counter in LA and he told me that sometimes shipments can take a while to clear. Trevor offered me a refund if I wanted it but I declined I want that bumper


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Dubtechnik (GrandVice)*

i just recieved an eamil about the votex rear bumper sayin he gets a new shipment in 3 weeks...


----------



## Pimpert88 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Dubtechnik (-SLugO-)*

Just received my gli side skirts, great condition and quality for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

started molding and fitting side skirts very very minimal fitting on the skirts i could have just two way taped them on but it not my style so i am fiberglasses them in i am taken progress pics and will post when all is done


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (eurofixx27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurofixx27* »_started molding and fitting side skirts very very minimal fitting on the skirts i could have just two way taped them on but it not my style so i am fiberglasses them in i am taken progress pics and will post when all is done

Please do! that would be great!!!


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

hoping to have it finished by the weekend 
i was going to take it to my body guy but he is booked up for the next two months so i am going at it myself 
by far am i a body man i am a vw tech by trade but so so its looking good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by eurofixx27 at 6:23 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

started last night on molding the left side skirt the fitment was great but i did not want any line s so i decided to use short stran fiberglass i started with sanding and preping the rocker panel then layed a thin coat of the fiberglass on the rocker panel proceded to fit the new skirt to the car and then fill the rest of the lines this is what i have so far took me about 2 hours to finish the left side 
































more to come as i keep working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

so put in some work last night and almost finishes of the gti what do you think?...


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Dubtechnik (EuroSpecGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroSpecGolf1* »_

I ordered one of those in that same group buy, I called and talked to Trevor he said that they are just waiting on customs to release the container that has the bumpers on it, I asked a friend that works at the customs counter in LA and he told me that sometimes shipments can take a while to clear. Trevor offered me a refund if I wanted it but I declined I want that bumper









Yea, I was told the same story and offered a refund if I did not want to wait longer. Which I declined because I just want the part.


----------



## polska123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I ordered a jetta votek replica front bumper. I had an original and got into a lil trouble in the rain and it shattered, Took a month for the replica and it was cracked. I wasn't surprised it couldn't handle shipping with a horrible fiber glass job. I didnt bother complaining cuz I didn't want to get another piece of junk shipped to my house and wait a month for it.


----------



## RoflsaurusRex (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (eurofixx27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurofixx27* »_so put in some work last night and almost finishes of the gti what do you think?...


Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so you did all your work by yourself? that's what i'm aiming to do..
Mine came in today and so far I'm happy with what I got. I ordered it about 3 weeks ago (so 10 business days) so it came within a reasonable time period. I did have a small chip on the corner of the front bumper but thats nothing a little fiber glassing and sanding cant fix. I'll be test fitting it soon.
here are pics:
































































EDIT: 
Enjoy my GT28RS







photoshop FTW










_Modified by RoflsaurusRex at 7:13 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (RoflsaurusRex)*

hey wasssup man any update on how your dubtechnik golf/gti rs1 front/rear bumper turned out.. ?? the reason im asking is because i bought the same bumper and wanted to know how it fit and quality wise..


_Modified by slicccknut at 1:14 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I've had M3 sideskirts and the RS4 bumper. I ordered the M3 sideskirts off another guy on here and they fit absolutely perfect, like OEM fitment. So I thought I would buy one of the RS4 bumpers and it took 5 weeks and a call to the BBB for it to get here. And well I decided not to put it on any more haha







So if anyone wants a perfect Jetta RS4 bumper still in the packaging(not cracked or deformed) just hit me up. Then you wont have to deal with Dubtechniks horrible customer service. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4055706


----------



## t4slc (Mar 11, 2007)

my skirts toke 52 days to arrive over in canada. Do note that they send it out now via USPS which delays large items


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

they are ussually shipped frieght from factory, takes along time, i emailed them faq once replied with in 2 hours.


----------



## chuffman15 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the dubtechnik story of all. on april 12 2007 i ordered some votex sideskirts from mr dubtechnik and i still havent got them yet. the phone just rings, and emails arent returned , nothing. and when i posted to every one of his ads in all of his forums , vwvortex comes after me and wants to take away my membership. i just goes to show you, that if you advertise on vwvortex , you can cheat all the users you want to.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Want to buy mine? they are votex from a few months ago, i might go a different route.


----------



## Fillmatic (Apr 15, 2009)

edited* they finally messaged me. it was already shipped. my bad 


_Modified by Fillmatic at 4:38 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## w7fanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

hey i was wondering if you ever got those sideskirts ! well i got a brand new set set along with a brand new front end that is worthless to me so if any body looking for these items they are for sale real cheap !!!!!!!!


----------



## npung09 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I got my Votex jetta bumper yesterday...I unpackaged it last night, went to mount it on my car today, and it is so warped and there are almost 1 inch gaps under the headlights...its so bad I can't do anything to try and correct it... I can't mount it to my car, so I pretty much got screwed over by them. Thanks dubtechnik!


----------



## w7fanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (npung09)*

hey sorry to hear about u biting the bullet like me my first set of sideskirts were busted up and my front end was not damaged i got a second set of skirts but i had to pay to ship them back . my car is @ the body shop till friday my stock front end going back on becuz the voetox front end has serious gaps by the fender lipps and i didnt understand what was going on with the side skirts i thaoght those fingers along the back of the sideskirts had to allign up wth something guess i was wrong but why are they un them if we dont use them . well i dont know if there is a reputable company ouy there but then you get what you pay for !


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I am seelling my votex side skirts from them if anyone wants them. IM me if interested.


----------



## frames (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Vaughan gti mk4)*

I am currently having this same problem. I ordered Votex replicas for my MK4 Jetta and they were 2 inches too long and didn't fit the contour of my car at all. I live one state away and it took 3 weeks to receive them. Now I got an RMA number from them about a week and a half ago saying Fedex would be picking them up. That was the last I heard from them and they don't return my emails or calls and the sideskirts have been sitting here for that long waiting for Fedex.
I am going to report them to the Better Business Bureua of California, and I would like to ask that all you others who have had this problem do the same. I want to flood them with complaints.


----------



## frames (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (npung09)*

My sideskirts are warped also and I have been waiting for them to be picked up by Fedex for a week and a half. Please help us all and join me in filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau of California. I got an RMA number and that was the last I heard from them.


----------



## frames (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (frames)*

I got a response from Dubtechnik and they are going to contact Fedex again. Don't worry eventually they will get to you.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

damn sux to hear these complaints got mine within about 2 1/2 weeks no chips cracks or anything? most probably the shipping companys... By the way I got m3 sides for my car , they look sweet!


----------



## w7fanatic (Mar 19, 2009)

somebody buy me a plaine ticket so i can vist this rip off artist and get some of our money back becuz we are all getting screwed !!!!!!


----------



## J4xoR (Jan 13, 2007)

No problems here, make sure to send them an instant message if you have any problems with your order. They are currently in the process of moving as well. Just be patient. 
I waited about 3 weeks and then spoke to Mike about it... he promised me that they'll be at my door step today and right when I pulled up to my driveway from work... the FedEx guy handed them to me coincidentally lol







. Thanks again!


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (J4xoR)*

Dubtechnik does the best they can with shipping. I am on my third set of GLI reps because the first two sets (GET THAT? THE FIRST 2 SETS) were LOST by FedEx. They have lost more than that from the same hub. The shipping companies give them a bad name. You can make your own decisions on quality but from a customer service standpoint, they were Awesome. they shipped out two more sets FREE of charge and the third set made it. So before you post any BS about this company, make sure you have the sand to back it up with legitimate case by case evidence...


----------



## kelpqq (Mar 26, 2008)

It took them almost 3 weeks and I have only live 10 miles away from them. I will take 2 business day max for them to ship.
I had the 20th skirt. fitted ok. but it was hard to prep for paint. bows like crazy, just cheap looking. Might as well go without it. Should have ordered GLI or R32. the finish is horrible on the edges.


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (kelpqq)*

why didn't you drive the 10 miles to pick them up, in that sense you could have looked at all of their skirts for your application to ensure the quality you are looking for. Better yet NUT UP and GO BUY OEM...


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It took a little while for my front bumper to arrive, but it was very well packed, and arrived in great shape.
Prior to getting it, I sent an e-mail asking about the status of the order as it'd been a few weeks, and Mike let me know when it should get to me...
No complaints as far as service from me.


----------



## IVBORA (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AxeYrCat)*

anyone get there votex rep rear yet? its been about 6 months since ive ordered from those idiots, never buying from them again


----------



## skipee (Apr 13, 2009)

ordered a pair of mkiv votex rep sideskirts last week monday. this is making me think if i should cancel my order. what do you guys think


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Waited 4 weeks for amy GLI skirts, Got them as the car was going in for paint. They didnt fit at all. Off at least a quarter inch on each one. Sending them back for a refund.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

I live in canaduh, waited 4 weeks for my GLI skirts, showed up in mint condition, fitement was tight, maybe off by 2mm tops nothing that couldnt be fixed with a matter of brain power. i would get them again, just next time i would know that it takes a bit longer for the shipping but understandable since the boxes are huge.
this thread seems to only have the negative experiences and not very many positive ones


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Agreed. Both the service I received as well as the product were pretty great, especially for the price.
I don't know what happened with a lot of the other folks, but I'd do business with Dubtechnik again, definitely.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (sengd001)*

took them almost 2 months to send my skirts. didnt reply to any emails i sent either. not to mention you have to put a piece of wood under the the skirts to get rid of the bow in them.


----------



## VDUBMK4LOVE09 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurofixx27)*










Nice Bumper choice! I think the only thing I would change here is the beer selection lol. Heineken would have been my choice


----------



## skipee (Apr 13, 2009)

received side skirts after two weeks and theyre the wrong fukkingggg ones.


----------



## imbossay1028 (Jun 15, 2008)

it took me about 4 weeks to get mine.. they were "lost in shipping" then they sent me a new one apparently. now i got the bumper (cracked) and didnt even bother calling or emailing, and i just payed to have the body shop fix it. now they painted it and called me today questioning how to install it.. i sold my oem sliders and they are stuck on getting it on.. **** my life.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

edit - still for sale


_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 8:52 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## J4xoR (Jan 13, 2007)

pics don't work


----------



## CVR6-T-HD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

DO NOT BUY FROM THESE GUYS!! --- Here's my story. I bought a body kit from these guys. They sent the kit out. It arrived damaged in several places. I called them and they said no problem. They would claim it with the insurance. All they needed was the quote to fix it and pictures. After a week or so I sent them the quote and pics. They said they would process, but they were moving to another location which they failed to mention. I never heard from them again, after calling for weeks.. no response to emails as well. I left several messages as well. Even used the contact info from their site. They never tried to call back or at least ask if all was taken care of. I ended up incurring all the costs to fix it... I'll never deal with DUBTECHNIK again!


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like people have had really bad experiences with this company, but I didnt.
Maybe I was a lucky one, but I got my skirts in two weeks, and they were in very good shape.


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I hope I just bought one of the last votex rep front bumpers.. I got two messages from Dubtechnik. One saying "there are 5 bumpers left" so I bought using paypal. Didn't receive any confirmation email that I had actually got one. So I left another IM and he said "there are 2 left now". So I don't know if I bought one of the 3 or what?.. Off to a rocky start but hopefully everything will work out =/


----------



## J4xoR (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (nickposite)*

I don't know if you searched around... but it's best not to contact them by phone or email. Best way is to IM Mike through here... he replies no problem.


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got a reply via email, on one of his threads, and on an IM here. So far I'm pleased with the service. As they are no longer selling a bunch of their products, I'm sure he's getting a frantic amount of buyers and emails so that must slow down on response time. I'll reserve final judgment until I get the bumper, though I'm ok with tweaking with it to get it to work if it's not 100%.
I'll keep you posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My Corrado bumper skin fit flawlessly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Honestly, I couldn't believe how well it slid on and mounted right up.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Dubtechnik (Dasato1.8t)*

*MY 2 CENTS:* 
All i can say is this company produces a *terrible product* at a dirt-cheap price!!!!!!!!! Now i know fiberglass and theres differances from one to the next, but come on Dubtechnik.....Theres a fine line between variances and just plain not right! I was expecting some work needed but this is just ridiculous!
For instance, here is me trying to fit my new r-line rep rear on my 05' GTi. Keep in mind i removed the steel bumper and had to cut the damn stock exhaust off just to be able to test fit this P.O.S.
















Now I may just be upset considering i stoped workin on it just so i can post this message. But i can garuntee I will never purchase another product from this company......this could be what YOU get in the mail next!








Good luck with your stuff guys, im going to throw this bumper where it belongs.....in the dumpster.
THANKS DUBTECHNIK FOR YOUR QUALITY PRODUCTS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Mike at dubtechnik I just wanted to know when my rabbit side skirts and front lip are going to ship out? You should have received my payment on August 14th. Thanks for altering my shipping address for me, I appreciate it. But, If you could please let me know the status of my order. thanks.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Jetta Votex sideskirts for cheaper than Dubtechnik is selling:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4579120


----------



## cxramire (Aug 30, 2009)

just got my RS-1 front bumper from dubtechnik in two weeks had contact with mike the whole time and he couldnt locate my bumper on the bus so he shipped another one through UPS at no charge to me and i got it in two days and it has no scratches or cracks. looks good


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Remember I am selling my votex rep side skirts still if you are looking for sideskirts! Link is a couple post above! 
Cheaper than getting them from dubtecnik!!!!


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Test fit today went alright. Drilled all the holes. Still picking fiberglass splinters out of my arms but I should have done something about that before I started.

































Crappy cell pics because I couldn't find the camera.

Pass. side fender doesn't line up perfect, but all in all fits ok. Doesn't follow contours of the headlights very well. Hoping the gap will look smaller when I paint it black


----------



## dutchbro (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (murdered vr6)*

how long ago did you order your stuff? I think i just fell on the dubtecniks never getting your stuff list. This is absolutely ridiculous. 


_Modified by dutchbro at 12:45 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Got it 3-4 weeks after I ordered.
He's horrible at responding but you do end up getting your stuff


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am noticing a theme of people calling about missing merchandise and Dubtechnik saying that they will send out a second item, which finally arrives.
Who here really believes that the original item was actually ever shipped?


----------



## dutchbro (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zak)*

dubtechnik=







They will say it has been shipped and lost somehow or give you some BS excuse...they do it to alot of people over and over...


_Modified by dutchbro at 11:37 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

It took a couple of calls for me, but they delivered to me (I live about 15-20 minutes from them), told me the best mounting methods they use, and were totally helpful. Fit and finish is yet to be determined since I haven't mocked anything up yet, but that will take place soon and detailed hi res pix will follow. I can't complain so far, they were pretty good guys there. Not like one of the "Other Site Sponsors" that too is local with a big name and a horrible staff.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

So i've read this thread a couple time's now, and i've got a few Questions? So i'm looking to make some 1 off bumpers for my B5 passat but also keep the OEM plus look, So i'm gonna make a set of Votex/R-line bumpers. The Questions i have are since i don't really wanna spend the $$ cash on the Real Votex jetta bumpers just to cut them up to graph them, how do you feel the Quality of the Dubtechniks bumpers would fair? will they flex enough? how is the Actually Quality of bumper? they are glass correct?? any ideas? thought's comments? 
Thanks KAOS


----------



## edmontonjetta02 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have had no luck in getting a response from Mike. Voicemail after Voicemail, email after email. Money taken off of my VISA?Paypal and I have no idea if they have shipped this part. Dubtechnik has my money but I am quickly losing faith. A response would be nice to let me know if the parts are shipped, not shipped, never coming etc.


----------



## edmontonjetta02 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (edmontonjetta02)*

Also Ordered on November 17/2009 and now is December 2/2009. I expected to wait for 2 weeks but no response to let me know the items are shipped....come on.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (edmontonjetta02)*

I ordered a set of skirts from them and they arrived within a reasonable time. Product was packed very nicely and no damage what so ever. Test fitted them and the fit was not 100% but once mounted correctly will be. Any questions I had were answered fast through IM's on here. Sorry to hear about all the people who have had problems but my experience with them was nothing but good.


----------



## edmontonjetta02 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (edmontonjetta02)*

Just wanted to offer an update..... us Canadians had our thanksgiving over a month ago.... I completely forgot about US Thanksgiving and all the extra holidays that go along with it. Once I finally contacted Mike on here, he had an answer with me. For someone who doesn't use the Vortex they might lose their patience....I just resigned up after a few year absence... Anyways, just IM Dubtechnik on here if you need answers. My skirts were shipped on Nov 20....... so they should be here any day.


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Definitely have to use the Tex to get any info from him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
However I didn't ever get an IM's back, I had to post in his threads and then I got responses.


----------



## Jetterooni (Dec 8, 2009)

Where are his threads? How do I get on IM with him. I ordered my kit over 5 weeks ago... No response, no kit, no clue and $800+ later, I am in the same situation I was before only less rich and upset. I ordered my kit either right before or right after Thanksgiving (american).


----------



## Jetterooni (Dec 8, 2009)

Ironic that everyone said they could only reach him through IM, because I emailed him today and got a response like seven hours later answering all of my questions...


----------



## eurofixx27 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Jetterooni)*

ok so i have had the kit on my car going on just about a year now..they have held up pretty good i had on small bubble form in the fiberglass on the front bumper but not that big of a deal here aresome updated pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luk909 (Feb 7, 2009)

ordered a kit about 3 weeks ago, no answer when I call, no confirmation from them, but they did process my patment fast.


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

I had a horrible experience with them. Their products are crap, avoid them at all costs. See the link in my signature.


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

i receieved my full voltex kit today.. came in nothing has any issues or damage.. packaging was actually spot on. bubble wrap everywhere taped like a mofo and boxed up very good to protect the corners.. even had some old tape rolls to protect the front bumper peices that go to the hood.
i am happy with it so far.. it has some type of mounting point built in on the front and rear bumpers.
the side skirts are ok.. could be thicker.. but they fit decent..(test fit) still trying to figure out the side skirt under mounting point they dont make much sense unless they are side specific...
the front bumpers/rear are quite thivk and the fiberglass is not the spray filler its layed.. ill snap a few pics they should explane what im saying.

as far as my experiance with them. they bent over backwards for me.. they were in contact the whole time shipping was fair..( i am eastcoast so i expected time to deliver) my only issue with shipping was fed ex leaving my stuff on my front porch in broad daylight so everyone could see..(no attempt at hiding) plus i know no one signed for the package.
i also dont expect an oem fit... i know its aftermarket and fiberglass and the list goes on.. if you want oem fitment please buy oem... if you are scared of fiberglass work buy oem or pay a shop.. the whole guy the authentic goes both ways ive payed 2k for a kit for my s14.5 all authentic and it was not that great.. depends how long the molds have been used how many peices have been made from them. ect ect.. ive helped build one peice honda drag front ends and no 2 every come out the same or 100 percent perfect.. and thats with hours invested in expensive molds.... u get what you pay for.. if ur not a diy kinda person and are a perfectionist id say stay away.. if not its good stuff.
id do business again if i needed anything. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by s14.5gnewide at 5:27 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

hope you got a nice discount for that compliment....









btw...im sure not every sale with this company is fumbled, gotta take care of SOMEONE eventually. And what you could take from this thread is most the experiences are negative for a reason......








you choose who you spend your money with thats all, next time i will remember my experience and pay EXTRA for a product thats worthy of a positive comment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

_Modified by dj givv at 3:25 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

wow this has made 5 pages now, but i ordered another set from him and it did take a longer time than usual to receive something about 4 weeks but it did come and no cracks or anything, and he did respond to my email which is better.


----------



## diogop21 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Dasato1.8t)*

so im thinking of getting the votex rep front bumper......a little weary now after reading this thread......if it doesnt have sliders how does it fit on?


----------

